# Lake Somerville 7/15-16



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Somerville is now below the 14' over mark. I am seeing some roadway starting to show in spots and some of the pavement is cracked. Not a good thing. Hopefully the pavement will not be so bad the Corp keeps the lake closed even after the water level is down.

Wednesday I had Ray and Steve from Crosby, out on Somerville for the morning. The bite was good and not as light as it has been. They managed to put 50 cats in the cooler by 10:30 in the morning.



On Thursday I had Dennis, son Kayleb, and friend BJ out for a morning on Somerville. Bite was a lot lighter than the previous day, so lots of bites missed on the hook set. They ended the morning with 38 nice cats, largest going 5#.

All fish caught using tight lines, in 8-12 foot water, using CJ's Shad punch bait.

 
*Weldon Kirk*


----------



## Topcat69 (Oct 3, 2014)

WTG! Can't wait until the ramps re-open so I can get back after them!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Good report thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Are you seeing any traffic on the lake? I was told that people are launching from the road inside Welch... any truth to that?


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Not sure what is happening in Welch. I saw one boat yesterday, it is stored at Overlook. Those are the only boats I see occasionally


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

In past 2 weeks we've talked with several Wal Mart and I saw several more Fri & Sat heading toward lake. Those we talked with at WalMart had no idea the ramps were closed???????


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

I saw a few boats on the water today, looked like they were coming from Welch. One guy told me they were launching off the grass at Welch, and some are getting stuck and having to be pulled out. I saw a Black Bass Tracker out there today coming from Welch, putting out jugs.

One guy told me today that the Corp of Eng. said once the lake got down, it would take two weeks before they would open the lakes in order to let the ground under the pavement dry.


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

Sounds like it may be Sept. before we can all get back to fishing on Lake Somerville....
What a wasted Summer!!!


----------



## gomhar57 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm surprised the water is still low after all the pre summer rain we had.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

gomhar57 said:


> I'm surprised the water is still low after all the pre summer rain we had.


Low? It's currently about 14' high.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

I am keeping my fingers crossed for mid August. The ramps were open when the lake was 6 foot above normal. It is currently 12 foot high. To get it 6 foot lower, should take about 24 days, which would put it 6 foot high about August 13, then they have to let the pavement dry, so I t might be open by Labor day. Gonna be close.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

They closed Yequa at 7.88' 5/15


----------

